# Killington Lift Serviced in October?



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

Watching closely. Might be up for starting the season next Friday or the following, weather-dependent of course. Anyone interested?


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Watching closely. Might be up for starting the season next Friday or the following, weather-dependent of course. Anyone interested?


Maybe.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm ready for a K-Mart run.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Im down,... but think a week from friday would be more realistic for them to open

steveo


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Im down,... but think a week from friday would be more realistic for them to open
> 
> steveo



That's what I'm proposing. Either the 23rd or the 30th.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2009)

I hope it is not this weekend. I have company here. The 23rd or after is a definite though.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Watching closely. Might be up for starting the season next Friday or the following, weather-dependent of course. Anyone interested?



Interested, yes.  Not sure if it's a possibility for me though.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 13, 2009)

Also interested since I have some vaca days left.

Will the first ski off of the season be taking place then?


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 13, 2009)

in for next weekend, tho i am really really hoping that k opens this weekend


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Also interested since I have some vaca days left.
> 
> Will the first ski off of the season be taking place then?




Greg vs. Andy.  The loser has to hand over control of his board to the other person.......


----------



## powhunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Probably gonna go the 1st sunday they are open....Gotta save vaca days for  when its epic...

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> Greg vs. Andy.  The loser has to hand over control of his board to the other person.......




Me vs 2knees, except instead of a ski off, let's go for a smack down :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Me vs 2knees, except instead of a ski off, let's go for a smack down :lol:




dude, i'm a brawler from the mean streets of hartford.  you dont want a piece of this.......


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> dude, i'm a brawler from *the mean streets of hartford*.  you dont want a piece of this.......



Don't you mean, "the mean streets of a historic district in a small town south of Hartford?"


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2009)

2knees said:


> dude, i'm a brawler from the mean streets of hartford.  you dont want a piece of this.......



Hartford :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't you mean, "the mean streets of a historic district in a small town south of Hartford?"



Doesnt the Mexican Mafia rule Wethersfield??

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Oct 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Probably gonna go the 1st sunday they are open....Gotta save vaca days for  when its epic...
> 
> steveo



yeah, I can't do weekdays either this month.  I will try and do a day the first weekend provided I can get the equipment ready (neither old or new skis are ready- both need mounting- never anticipated K being ready this early)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2009)

Madroch said:


> yeah, I can't do weekdays either this month.  I will try and do a day the first weekend provided I can get the equipment ready (neither old or new skis are ready- both need mounting- never anticipated K being ready this early)



If they can manage to open I think a lot of people will be scrambling to get their gear together!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2009)

Of course! As long as it is not this weekend, all booked up. Turns before my birthday is always a "treat" so to say.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm down for either the 23rd or 30th.

30th would be easier but I'm not missing October turns if the 23rd happens.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2009)

JimG. said:


> 30th would be easier but I'm not missing October turns if the 23rd happens.



Nice! I think I'm going to pre-emptively take the 30th off. Would have liked to beat last season's 10/29 earned turns start, but 10/30 lift-serviced trumps that anyway as far as I'm concerned. I really think that 10/30 is more realistic than 10/24.

The 30th is only 17 days away! Holy crap.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Doesnt the Mexican Mafia rule Wethersfield??
> 
> steveo



Pat does look a bit Mexican.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, so much for that idea. Looks like October lift-serviced ain't gonna happen...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2009)

If they would just listen to Highway Star we would be skiing in late September.


----------

